# PEGMGF



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Could some one please tell me the best way to use peg mgf with gh slin aas.And storage ie fridge or freezer...cheers..... :beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fukcing hell mate all those compounds you must be very advanced....what weight are you?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> fukcing hell mate all those compounds you must be very advanced....what weight are you?


you previously spoke with him on the slin issue, said he was young but cant find weight

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/47222-insulin-after-meals.html


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not sure mate as i never really gave advice on that thread just spoke of what i will be doing, if he is finding it hard to gain weight more drugs is not the answer more food is.....no matter how many drugs you are on you will not gain sufficiently unless he is eating enough calories....sorry mate more compounds/drugs is not the answer...a better diet is


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

jesus christ i wish i never loged on tonight.I got gh peg for free wouldnt you take it.Paul you carry on like your the only one that is advanced enough to take theese drugs.Or bbrs. I know people will start flaming and neg repping this but thats there prob not mine i was only asking for advice not the high school principle to give me a bollocking.28years old I,m 93kg my diet..meal 1.bowl of oats banana shake.meal 2...shake banana.meal3.steak rice.meal4 shake banana.meal 5 steak rice meal 6 spag bol or what ever the wife cooks meal 7 chicken or steak fruit .meal 8 shake oats banana....I,m at a wall were i cant get passed i,m trying to get to 105kg lean not to compete but not ruled out but thats my choice.As i said i got the gh peg mgf for free.......I recon you would do the same..I,m not going to chuck it.....I,ve been doing aas for the last ten years.....anyway can you tell me how to use it or not other wise i,ll find out some were else...........happy new year....


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

bkoz said:


> Could some one please tell me the best way to use *peg mgf* with gh slin aas.And storage ie fridge or freezer...cheers..... :beer:


 paul what is that peg mgf:confused1:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

bkoz what is pegmgf mate i aint come across it


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,m not sure on the scientifics google it.Are you going out tonight......if so have a good one...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

high school principle now that a new one...actually buddy i am not using any MGF now if you want to use all these meds dig out best of luck i fail to see where i preached to you though...but hey no skin off my nose....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laurie g said:


> paul what is that peg mgf:confused1:


pMGF is the same as MGF but with a peg attached to extend the half life, the body will detach the peg before the MGF is used....timing of pMGF is different than MGF....


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

You did,nt preech but Why should i have to be very advanced to use these meds.Were they made for advanced bbr,s i seen your post on uki were maxtiter said gh fragrence was good.And you said you cant weight to use it ****ing hell mate you take alot of meds you must be ifbb advanced.long acting slin soon, test ,high amounts of gh.igf peg mgf.When i first came to this site i thought you were a decent guy.You,ll tell me next i need more veg in my diet...happy new year anyway.....


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

i hope i dont get the same response as paul, but to be honest ur diet is lacking calories mate, post up ur diet in more detail. i'm not saying ur not in a situation to use it or anything, but if you start with the basics ie your diet an then work your way up to correct use of aas an peptides then it will be alot more beneficail. steroids need fuel for them to work as with peptides, so when you start using your peg etc with a better diet the results wil be multiplied!!! dont think anyone is getting at you just offering advice??? i myself am not clued up on peg but do no that with a change of diet alone the results can be staggering!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bkoz said:


> You did,nt preech but Why should i have to be very advanced to use these meds.Were they made for advanced bbr,s i seen your post on uki were maxtiter said gh fragrence was good.And you said you cant weight to use it ..


so i said i cannot to wait to use the frag maybe you missed out the part when i said when i next compete which will be in 2010.....as for how advanced i am well i have been using gear for 20yrs and competing for 18yrs i have doubled my weight from 112lbs to 224lbs at 10% BF and 5'5" tall

i compete at a high level in the amateur ranks so yes i would consider myself as advanced.......for an amateur:tongue:



bkoz said:


> ****ing hell mate you take alot of meds you must be ifbb advanced...


 i would expect you to believe this



bkoz said:


> long acting slin soon, ..


yes you are correct



bkoz said:


> test ,..


 yes if you call high amounts 1.5g how much do you use?



bkoz said:


> high amounts of gh.igf peg mgf...


GH dose is 4iu's a day how is this high amounts??

my dose of IGF is 60mcg's 3 days a week how is this high?

i have not used MGF for nearly a year and when i did i used 250mcg's if you knew anything you will find this is not a high dose

so now you know my doses and experience in the sport along with my stats can you now post yours??

how much GH do you use?

how much slin?

how much test?



bkoz said:


> When i first came to this site i thought you were a decent guy.You,ll tell me next i need more veg in my diet....


you jump down my throat because i asked if you was advanced enough when a simple answer of yes would of been enough...listen mate i don't give a flying fukc if you think i am a decent guy or not but my opinion still stands that you don't need more drugs you need more focus on your diet.....

meal 1.bowl of oats banana shake.

meal 2...shake banana.

meal 3.steak rice.

meal 4 shake banana.

meal 5 steak rice

meal 6 spag bol or what ever the wife cooks

meal 7 chicken or steak fruit .

meal 8 shake oats banana

you say you have hit a wall and cannot gain anymore, going by this diet and can see why you cannot gain....do you weigh your food? if not why not? how do you know how many calories you are eating? how do you know if it is enough for your weight? how do you know you are not burning more than you eat?

but hey what do i know....you take the MGF i would however first read up on MGF as you will see this peptide will give you a few pounds at best....so good luck.


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

bkoz post some pics up


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Hit a nerve paul.I dont weigh my food as i dont think some one who is,nt competing needs to.you were being sarcastic in a cocky way when asking if i was advanced enough you said uki that your going to have a run on gh frag before 2010 so you no how to use it in 2010 what makes you better than any one else.Or more able than me to use these drugs.ie because you,ve done shows so what you.You dont give a **** that i thought you were a good bloke.Your just a little man that came third.I know people that new you ten years ago when you were little no one......And before your mates come on and flame me.Paul scarboura is big enough to talk for him self.....I,m not going to flame on the net as i think that is week...Take care and all the best....


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

If your so focust and got your diet down packed why do you use drugs.Could,nt you do it with food..


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Whats your point..?


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

MY point is paul said diet is the answer.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as i have said your opinion of me does not matter to me at all mate so say what you want....

i have never said i am better than you have i...my first post was not sarcastic at all ...

you are correct i am a little man only 5'5" and yes i came third in the Britain what have you done?? i love it when successful competitors get criticised by guys who are afraid to put up there own pic in their avator.....tells alot about the individual 

as for knowing guys that know me well congratulations although i don't see the relevance....and yes correct again 10 years i knew nothing to what i do now....

but you can tell me who they are so i can at least ask them who you are...only fair really 

if you can also point out to me where i said i was better than you i would appreciate it.....

so now we have got through the b0llocks you like to spout lets look at your first few words....



> I dont weigh my food as i dont think some one who is,nt competing needs to


 well you cannot gain weight if you are not eating enough, you cannot see where your problem is because have no clue what you eat....this is why you should weigh your foods....i am not competing yet i still weigh my foods i do this so when my gains do stall as they will i will know what to change and by how much....

listen mate you can spout off to me all you want the fact is your having problems gaining weight and the reason for this is because your to lazy to record what you eat.....

as for hitting a nerve not at all in fact your post's and attitude have brought a smile to my face....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bkoz said:


> MY point is paul said diet is the answer.....


no i said your lack of progress was down to diet after you posted yours up....i said you did not need to use MGF i never once said to stop the GH/Slin/AAS your taking did i??.....

the fact of the matter mate is you did not like the fact that i asked if you was advanced....nothing more nothing less


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey i,m not criticizing bbrs i was critisizing you.I loved your childish reaction....school yard stuff..POST PICS AND SEE WHO,S BETTER,Your 30 od arent you.Worrior.....even funnyer your a class act a reall class act....Worrior **** i cant stop laughing....


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

WHERE ARE YOUR PICS


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

laurie g posted sinthol.And asked not to be flamed...That says some think about thus site does,nt it


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Anabolic stop sucking on his bollocks.....I train for some thing tottaly different to pauls so of course we will look different....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

weird again how you side step all the question i asked?? by the way it is warrior not worrior and i am the child.......yea right 

do you just make sh1t up?? where did i say BB's......?

you have slung sh1t at me about how advanced i apparently think i am, yet you don't answer my questions concerning your drug use why.....

sling it all you want mate just get a spell checker before you do


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

KEEP TYPIN KEYBOARD WARRIOR


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bkoz said:


> laurie g posted sinthol.And asked not to be flamed...That says some think about thus site does,nt it


if you don't like it leave


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

how about curbing the attitude paul was only giving advice,you sound very quick to jump on the defensive and come back with the attitude,if you cant take critisism and advice then dont post,lose the aggression or you will get nowhere i think we all agree it makes you sound childish and noone will take your posts serious


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Why should i answer your question paul you would,nt answer mine.....Martzee paul can stand on his own 2 feet.I,m not aggresive just got the ****s.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi everybody, i've been quiet on here over the festive period. Come on here tonight and it seems that someone is looking for a fight.

bkoz, you really need to take a chill pill, say what you like to me, i don't give a fcuk, i am a fcuking big man. You need to take posts in the relevant way and don't react with a knee jerk reaction. Paul was only trying to be helpful, i don't know paul but read his posts with great interest as he is very knowledgeable imo. From what i can make out he was trying to make a point that the compounds you are asking about are serious ones and that are only relevant to anyone if all the other variables are in place. Chill out, say sorry or fcuk off from this site. It's a nice place to be and it needs to stay that way... :thumb:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

He could of ask.Instead replied ****ing hell you must be very advanced in comic way....Allright i,ll be the bigger man here.......Sorry paul.......................


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

NIBBsey i,m not picking a fight he could of asked instead of been comical and this **** would,nt of happen.I dont need to pick fights on the computer.As thats gutless.....I,ll be the bigger man.....sorry paul have a good new year...........I mean it.....


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Cool man, i like that, if it helps any i don't think he meant it in a "comic way" it is difficult to type in the way in which we speak, for this reason i think that tone and sincerety can be lost and we can take things the wrong way.

Anyway, happy new year, i hope you manage to put that extra weight on and i hate to say it but food is the way, there is no substitute for kcals.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I know food is key.The diet i posted was a rough guid to what i eat.And my pal just got sent away and got his wife to give me gh pegmgf for free.Would,nt you take it ha ha ha.I think paul is very experienced i just wanted to give him the ****s


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

bkoz said:


> I know food is key.The diet i posted was a rough guid to what i eat.And my pal just got sent away and got his wife to give me gh pegmgf for free.Would,nt you take it ha ha ha.I think paul is very experienced i just wanted to give him the ****s


Too right i'd take it and i'd deffo ask on here if i didn't know how too. You did the right thing in the wrong way...But all is cool i'm sure :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bkoz the reason i could not understand your reaction is because i did not ask in a comical way.....nor condescending......plus in all my replies i did offer advice on your diet and where to improve.....

at the end of the day you can take what you want and a sh1t load of it your an adult and can make your own choices.....i can tell you from experiences no amount of drugs will give you what you want until your diet is sorted i know this as i have been there and done that.....when you said 10 yrs ago i was fukc all you was not wrong i was not winning shows or looking like a bodybuilder it was only when i decided to sort my diet both pre-comp and off season that i realised more drugs where not the answer and if i wanted to gain and keep the gained muscle i should sort my diet out.....

now you want to get to 105kg lean (see i do read what you type) and you have hit a wall believe me you could take all the GH/Slin/MGF/AAS you want you will not achieve the goal and keep the gains without sorting your diet....

the foundations to your diet is there but you cannot gain lean tissue if you don't know where you need to add the calories for example are you eating enough protein? pMGF/IGF-1/GH will thrive on high protein diets.....

weigh your foods track your macro's via a site like fitday.com and believe me you will be shocked to how little you eat and what a few alterations can achieve.....

so i will stick with what i have said you don't need the MGF well not yet.....

ps...say hi to the guys who know me


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

My mistake and i appolagise ithought you were taking **** my diet is high in protien and i do need to improve on it.I did,nt plan on the gh peg i just ended up with it...I do think your very experianced i just wanted to take the **** back.I cant mention these names on here.One day we might meet and have a laugh about it...Hope fully...And i,ll be honest and say i was that hot headed **** that had the attitude......Oh and the reason i,m taking slin is because i read alot on gh and it seems best to take slin with it...I appolagise again.....


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

takes more to apologise than to carry on like the previous posts. I think you'll get a lot more advice this way but it will all be along the same lines. I competed as a junior just under 14 st, and after coming on this site and learning about diet I put on 18lbs in a year, on stage, and did less aas than the previous year. I'd say diet is THE most important thing you can master, I have far from mastered it but from taking advice from the likes of paul and stuart I have been able to make substantial gains since my last show without the use of any AAS, although admittedly I have used GH for the last 3 months. But as you have read up on this you'll be aware that could only be responsible for a few lbs over that period of time.

If i remember correctly you said you havent competed?? may be wrong, but if that is the case i believe that there is little to be gained from advanced peptides. Saying that, I am one of those people who believes the only people who should take gear are those who plan to compete otherwise I tend to question people's motives for taking gear. But I am fully aware that that is personal opinion and not shared by people who dont compete, I find it hrd to explain my reasoning in typed text without it sounding condescending.

If you have a read through many threads similar to this one i think you'll find that all of them have advice primarily on diet before anything else, if you have a read through some of these i think you'll see where people are coming from on this thread and that you werent being singled out at any stage, simply recieving the fundamental basics required for anyone to acheive their goals. Hope some of this helps you to make the most out of this very informative board


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bkoz thanks for the apology mate as i said i was not taking the **** just curios....but i do understand words can come across differently on the net than what they are meant....

i have found slin very useful in the past and yes you are correct if you want to get the most out of GH it is better to use Slin....i am switching over to slower acting slin next week to see what that brings.....

on the subject of pMGF because of the attached peg you don't need to jab this peptide every day there are 2 popular ways to use it.

One injection of 300-500mcg on a sunday

Two injections of 250mcg's Sunday/Thursday

i would schedule to train your lagging bodypart the day after a jab.....

weigh your food for a week and see what you are indeed eating then you can see what needs adjusting to get your gains back on track....


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Cheers i do appolagise again.I must sound like a real pr**k.I,ve just got a bad temper and need to sought it out.I read things rong and respond to fast instead of rereading.I,ve pulledout the wifes scales and will be taking the addvice.I boxed for 15 years and want to go on to cage fighting so recovery strength and spead is needed.And allso play rugby.I,m usually a test man and sometimes deca and others as i used to take every think under the son.And came to realise lots of test just test is better.But as i said i got it for free so why waist it ha ha ha.I know you are very addvanced i just was trying to **** you off and i appolagise again.As i said i need to sort out my temper and mabe even attitude on occasions like this.Thanks and good luck in 2010 hopefully i,ll be in the first timers then if they still have it....ha ha...


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Miles i dont think your sounding condacending.And i agree with you..Other than aas are for bbrs.ha ha ha My old man has ostioparosis and needs aas.he does,nt compete.ha ha i do a **** load of sport ie.rugby,boxing.weights and i would,nt recover...Competing is not out of the question just not now.I,d love to in about 4 years ...thank you and happy new year......


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

wow! interesting thread! Remind me not to pi$$ u off bkoz!! lol

happy new year 2 u 2 fella!

H


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bkoz said:


> Cheers i do appolagise again.I must sound like a real pr**k.I,ve just got a bad temper and need to sought it out.I read things rong and respond to fast instead of rereading.I,ve pulledout the wifes scales and will be taking the addvice.I boxed for 15 years and want to go on to cage fighting so recovery strength and spead is needed.And allso play rugby.I,m usually a test man and sometimes deca and others as i used to take every think under the son.And came to realise lots of test just test is better.But as i said i got it for free so why waist it ha ha ha.I know you are very addvanced i just was trying to **** you off and i appolagise again.As i said i need to sort out my temper and mabe even attitude on occasions like this.Thanks and good luck in 2010 hopefully i,ll be in the first timers then if they still have it....ha ha...


see we have things in common i boxed for year and played rugby....no cage fighting getting far to old now....


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Never to old as one guy i spa with is 46 and he often gets the best of me....And he doesnt take anything than t3...ha ha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

unfortunately i was paralysed in 1996 so no sparing or rugby after that i cannot see it holding out in the cage....


----------

